

Passwords won't die. Should they? - harryzhang
http://www.fastcompany.com/3015213/work-smart/passwords-wont-die-should-they

======
snori74
Well, what can be said that hasn't been said a million times before?

One small thing that would be nice, give that we're stuck with passwords, is
that if there could be broad agreement about what sites will accept as a
password. Can I humbly suggest: Allowing: \- Lengths of at least 15 characters
\- Upper and lower case letters \- Numbers \- Keyboard symbol such as "!?&

I'm happy with some restrictions: not allowing spaces, very short passwords or
your user name - even insisting that I have at least one letter and at least
one number - but the one site which insists I have _two_ numbers in my
password, and another that won't allow any keyboard symbols make me sad. The
(few) sites that insist on a 8 character limit are just downright criminal.

